# Campsite Pics



## stu454 (Jul 20, 2011)

I love primitive camping.  As I close in on 40 the air matress has definately been welcome and extended the time I'll be able to sleep on the ground in a tent.  A cot may be in my future, though.

I'm not a hiker so the drive-in sites are my choice.

Here are a few pics from some favorite spots.

Let's see your primitive drive-in site pics.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 21, 2011)

LOL I don't think a camper with AC qualifies as primitive camping.


----------



## RedlandCreekGreg (Jul 21, 2011)

oppppps how did that get there? But I think we see why he perfers to drive in lol


----------



## stu454 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lorren68 said:


> LOL I don't think a camper with AC qualifies as primitive camping.



Pardon me for not meeting your standards.


----------



## stu454 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd like to apologize for that response.  I was in a bad mood earlier and had forgotten not to post anything when I'm like that.

I understand where you're coming from; seeing a pop-up with a/c in the background.  That site at Jone's Creek is very nice.  It's also accessible with a lifted trailer.

My definition of 'primitive' camping is influenced by the fact that I don't hike.  If I can't reach a site with the Land Rover then I'm not camping there.  So camping out of the back of an SUV provides me with the ability to have a big tent, air mattress and plenty of cooking gear.  If I don't have ready access to 110V, a hot shower in a bathhouse and a flush toilet then I consider it primitive.  No, it's not sleeping on the ground with the contents of a small backpack to sustain me, but it's not a pull-through site at KOA either.

Cheers!


----------



## RedlandCreekGreg (Jul 21, 2011)

Dude, I was kidding


----------



## stu454 (Jul 21, 2011)

I figured.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, I like it.


----------



## collardncornbread (Jul 22, 2011)

No shame there... My wife and I pull our popup (with ac) with our cummings powered Dually. Suits us. And Primitive sites dont usually have a 30 amp outlet that works. HA! HA!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2011)

this is my primitive site on lake weedowee. no power only thing you have is what you boat in. killer camp site.


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 27, 2011)

my new favorite!


----------



## coachrollo (Jul 28, 2011)

Hammock camping is the only way to


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 28, 2011)

coachrollo said:


> Hammock camping is the only way to



I slept in one for two weeks in the Appalachians. They do sleep good but I sure was glad to have a roof back over my head. 

Great pics guys.


----------



## stu454 (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## cb3725 (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## LostSoul (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's a couple of mine from a trip back in November in the Cohuttas. The tarp was my shelter for the trip.


----------



## blink (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey STU, is that wildcat?

i love camping there.


----------



## stu454 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nope, those are from Fire's Creek in NC and Jones Creek near Dahlonega.

And the ones with Joshua trees are in the Mojave Desert.


----------



## Bhrama (Aug 10, 2011)

Stu is that you drinking the Sweetwaters in the picture with the popup?


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 10, 2011)

Joe Kurz last year.


----------



## stu454 (Aug 10, 2011)

Bhrama said:


> Stu is that you drinking the Sweetwaters in the picture with the popup?



Nope; that's my buddy Dave.

I'm wearing the fedora and have the dazed look on my face.


----------



## rutandstrut (Aug 18, 2011)

Spring Turkey Camp. Green Swamp WMA, Polk County Fl.


----------



## Fletch_W (Aug 18, 2011)

Yall'v got me excited, it's just about camping time again!


----------



## Norm357 (Aug 26, 2011)

This is our campsite at Shady Grove in Cumming.






Gimmie a few weeks and I will post a pic of our campsite at St Andrews.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Dec 27, 2011)

Any updated pics from members to share?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 28, 2011)

*Oaky Woods*

One of my favorite spots...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2011)

Needless to say it was a little cold that weekend..


----------



## GMARK (Dec 28, 2011)

*Ossabaw*

Here is our campsite on Ossabaw Island.  You can't drive there, but it is a pretty nice boat ride!


----------



## Buster (Dec 28, 2011)

grand canyon--bright angel creek


----------



## GMARK (Dec 28, 2011)

Buster said:


> grand canyon--bright angel creek



Now that is a beautiful place to camp.  Thanks for the pic.


----------



## kno3mike (Dec 29, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Needless to say it was a little cold that weekend..



Now that's camping............


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2011)

kno3mike said:


> Now that's camping............



The walk out was also beautiful! Nothing like being the 1st set of prints in the snow..


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 30, 2011)

Island Lake in the Absaroka Range just up the road from me.  The tent, the morning view from the tent.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 5, 2012)

Buster said:


> grand canyon--bright angel creek


Nice...note to self.   camp there sometime...


----------



## Buster (Jan 5, 2012)

I have more pics of the canyon if anyone is interested in seeing them


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 8, 2012)

North rim of Yosemite... Directly across the valley fro the North Face of Half Dome


----------



## stu454 (Jan 8, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> North rim of Yosemite... Directly across the valley fro the North Face of Half Dome



Nice!  I would guess that their are fewer crowds in the Winter.


----------



## Buster (Jan 9, 2012)

I would like to hike/camp yosemite and yellowstone
thanks for the pic


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jan 9, 2012)

Buster said:


> I have more pics of the canyon if anyone is interested in seeing them



I would - post them up


----------



## SASS249 (Jan 10, 2012)

Satilla River


----------



## pnome (Jan 10, 2012)

Downtown Atlanta


----------



## Buster (Jan 10, 2012)

sunset in the canyon


----------

